# Smoking game birds



## ffernandes (Jun 13, 2013)

We have pheasant breasts, chukker breasts and quail.  I would like to smoke them all on my BGE.
How should I brine them and how long should they smoke at 240 or so?  Thanks.  Frank


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 13, 2013)

Frank , here's a good brine for the Birds :http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry

Remember Game Fowl is leaner than domesticated Poultry and I usually wrap them in Bacon... let the Bacon get to rendering and go to your 165*F IMT.  Enjoy Quail and Chucker ,but Pheasant I'd rather just look at (pretty bird).


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome to SMF.  Noticed this is your first post with us.  Would you mind going over to Roll Call and introducing yourself?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Thanks!

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jun 14, 2013)

I have never tryed a brine. I have done the bacon wrap and it turned out OK, but I was using a pit vice a smoker. Actually put some jalapeno between the bacon and the breast too.

I did ruin a friends entire ice chest of cleaned pheasants from a "Braska" pheasant hunt one year. He loved my smoked chicken so "we:" assumed pheasant was the same. NOT! Can you say pheasant jerky? This friend was also a good customer, talk about your hot water.

If you want smoked, I suggest you cold smoke and then grill the birds.


----------

